# Suche Elektriker für Beckhoff-System



## forellengarten (8 Juni 2010)

gebaut wird ein Einfamilienhaus (schon im Bau). ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Elektriker, der mich dabei unterstützen kann. Da die Zeit (sehr) drängt (Entscheidung die nächsten Tage) bitte ich im Falle von Interesse beim Erstkontakt die Tel-Nr zu hinterlassen. Ich würde mich dann melden.

Was erwarte ich:
Fertigstellung der Planung (was soll wo hin). Ideen welche Sensoren/Verrohrung ins Haus soll (Ergänzung zum bereits bestehenden Plan). Planung des Technikraumes mit der Steuerung. Verlegung der Leerrohre (ich wäre dann der Helfer). Einziehen der Kabel und Übergabe (an mich) an den Eingangsklemmen im SPS-Schaltschrank. Den Hausanschluß Herstellen und am Schluß die Unterschrift und was so dazugehört. Kurz: Alles und ich helfe mit bzw. führe unter DEINER Anleitung selbst aus.

Wie oben erwähnt - es müßte schnell gehen und etwas Vorerfahrung im Bereich Beckhoff-bzw. ganz allgemein Hausautomatisierung- wäre schon wünschenswert.

Ort des Geschehens: München Ost, Nähe Riem Einkaufszentrum


----------



## Paule (8 Juni 2010)

Ein wichtiger Hinweis wäre eventuell noch der Ort oder die nähere Umgebung.


----------



## forellengarten (8 Juni 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ein wichtiger Hinweis wäre eventuell noch der Ort oder die nähere Umgebung.


 
Sehr heißer Tipp! Danke, habs ergänzt.


----------



## nade (9 Juni 2010)

*k*

Also, die Abnahme wäre kein problem. Das prob, keine eigene Firma.


----------



## forellengarten (10 Juni 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Also, die Abnahme wäre kein problem. Das prob, keine eigene Firma.


 
ja ist nicht münchen etwas weit weg für dich? schick mir bitte mal deine tel-nr. kannst ja mal an gartenhaus et gmx-topmail.de direkt senden. danke.


----------

